# Vivitar Auto Thyristor 2800



## Valethar (May 5, 2008)

Greetings,

I've just picked up a used Vivitar 2800 for my old Canon AE1-P, but it didn't have a manual. Does anyone happen to know where I might be able to find one for this flash unit?

I tried a Google search, but didn't have much luck there. :/

Any help pointing me in the right direction would be appreciated 

Thanks!

(BTW..  new poster here...  if I posted this on the wrong board, my apologies.)


----------



## compur (May 5, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Valethar (May 6, 2008)

Outstanding!

:hail: Thank you very much. :hail:


----------



## musclemug (Feb 18, 2009)

ok! if you still need the manual of the vivitar thyristor 2800 i have it! if you still  interested
send you email address and i email it to you! 

musclemug


----------

